
Focusing on Problem vs. Focusing on Solution - shawndumas
http://www.knowledgebase-script.com/demo/article-400.html
======
prak77
well i get the point but the example #1 is a urban myth -
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=fact-or-
fic...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=fact-or-fiction-nasa-
spen)

------
johnyqi
Really good examples. It also matches with recent discoveries in quantum
physics where they proved that reality is shaped by observer. Whatever we are
focusing on it will make it grow. So if our focus is on the problem it will
make it bigger, if our focus is on solution it will grow too.

That's why we say that we are in control of our own destiny, it just depends
how we observe reality.

~~~
jerf
"It also matches with recent discoveries in quantum physics where they proved
that reality is shaped by observer."

That's not what QM says, nor is it "recent". QM says the observer must
_affect_ the system, but it need not be in any particular manner and it
_certainly_ doesn't mean that the observer has a "special power" over the
observed. What it means is (to a first approximation without getting
mathematical) simply that if you want to detect a particle, you must interact
with it in order to detect it; no interaction, no detection. It is not a
special power of interaction that you are exercising or a mystical connection
to the target system, it's just interaction.

All of the other apparent cases where observing the system in some manner has
some effect on it are actually the effect of not interacting with the system
until "later", again, not a "mystic" connection to the power of observation.

~~~
johnyqi
I suggests to watch these documentaries, The Secret and What The Bleep Do We
Know.

Observer IS the creator. He shapes the reality on his own image and beliefs.
It's not easy to grasp the whole concept, specially considering that everybody
is projecting different realities and they have to be combined together, but
to me this just confirms that the world is based on contradictions and if we
are able to accept those contradictions we will understand more, but we will
never understand everything. There is no single answer on any question, there
is only an answer for that particular person and that's most far we can go.

------
farout
This focus translates into the questions we ask to begin with.

What are we asking ourselves when we solve something? What questions are
asking when defining the problem? If the problem definition is askew than ...

